# Unloved theme



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

These are some from my 'Unloved' portfolio... Why not add some of your unloved photos.

Rule: The subject must be abandoned and decaying...


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Powerful images, Donald! Sad too...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

DonaldG said:


> These are some from my 'Unloved' portfolio... Why not add some of your unloved photos.
> 
> Rule: _The subject must be abandoned and decaying..._


I've already got a photo of myself posted elsewhere.... :grin:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

WereBo said:


> I've already got a photo of myself posted elsewhere.... :grin:


:laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know whether this is unloved or not, but it's certainly decaying :grin: Taken at Alexandra Palace (NE London) yesterday (Saturday) whilst wandering around the park....










Although the stump is decaying, the bright green leaves (right foreground) are new shoots springing up :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

an old winch on the Newcastle Harbour Foreshore


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Some lovely shots here, great work all :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That is certainly unloved, ZCM. Man made, abandoned and decaying.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

That tree stump looks unloved to me! ray:

The winch is a great shot!! ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Yep, that is unloved!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Dori1960 said:


> That tree stump looks unloved to me! ray:
> 
> ............


It was, until Mrs WereBo saw it.... :grin:

Superb pics yustr, Zulu and Donald, it's amazing how what can be an everyday eyesore is transformed by a simple pic :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

today's little journey to the Nelson Bay area an hour or so north of my home prompted the revival of this thread when I saw this poor old double decker in a paddock.

I used to catch one of these to and from school every day back when - the usual teens boy trick every afternoon was for everybody to get on one side of top deck when rounding a sharp right angle corner hoping to tip the bus over - don't think we ever thought it through to the point of - what if we succeed? won't we get hurt?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Definitely past it's prime :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

having some Photoshop plus Magic Bullet Looks fun while waiting for the print shop to open so I can see how the prints for my exhibition have come out

night bus to nowhere


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Anyone want to buy a van Cheap? Just needs a little TLC. :whistling:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It shouldn't be too expensive to bring it back, the front tyre is still holding pressure..... :grin:

A sad end for it though :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm after a cheap van but this may be just a wee bit too far gone for my restorative powers/talents - if only Photoshop worked in real life :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

yustr said:


> Anyone want to buy a van Cheap? Just needs a little TLC. :whistling:


That _IS_ unloved


----------

